# Website always jumps to a page not found



## fstarsinic (May 18, 2009)

Every time I click on a link to this website, it hits the page and then immediately jumps to a page not found page.  

Does this happen to everyone else? It happens to me on different computers and different browsers.  So it's either a site-wide issue or something very bizarre with a user setting?

Anyone else have this happen?

To actually use the site, i have to hit *ESC* as soon as possible on each page to get it to keep jumping to the useless page not found page.

Anyone? 
Bueller?


----------



## jiml (May 18, 2009)

It's also happening to me. I have to click on the link about five times before it will stay on page.


----------



## ronp (May 18, 2009)

Here too last night and today.


----------



## gooose53 (May 18, 2009)

It's happened to me when I've tried to go directly to the forum....but not if I go to the web site first.

Doug


----------



## smoke freak (May 18, 2009)

The place aint been right since the crash. I reckon thats why all the regulars (that taught me what I know) aint here anylonger...


----------

